# 6505 vS Framus Cobra opinions



## markbolwell54 (Jan 23, 2012)

HOw does a Framus Cobra compare to a 6505? For metal/metalcore.

I know thats a bit of a broad question but just in general terms of Brootz, clarity etc.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jan 23, 2012)

Cobra shit all over 5150, IMO.
Super tight and super crunchy, pair it up with a maxon OD808 and you've got the br00tz.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Cobra shit all over 5150, IMO.
> Super tight and super crunchy, pair it up with a maxon OD808 and you've got the br00tz.



Couldn't disagree more. I used to run a Cobra with OD808 and got nothing from fizzy, thin tone from it. Spent well over a year messing around with different settings but I found the lead channel only had one or two sweet spots, the rest of the EQ combinations just sounded awful. 

Since switched to a 6505+ and literally couldn't be happier. So brutal, lead tone is incredible and for what you're looking for (metalcore) it's absolutely perfect. Not to mention the sweet spots are pretty any combination of EQ settings on the lead channel. Granted, the EQ isn't very responsive but I'd rather that than the Cobra which was way too responsive and therefore ended up sounding dreadful most of the time.

6505+ for me is almost the perfect amp.


----------



## amarshism (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, the cobra struggles to cut through in a live mix.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jan 23, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I used to run a Cobra with OD808 and got nothing from fizzy, thin tone from it. Spent well over a year messing around with different settings but I found the lead channel only had one or two sweet spots, the rest of the EQ combinations just sounded awful.
> 
> Since switched to a 6505+ and literally couldn't be happier. So brutal, lead tone is incredible and for what you're looking for (metalcore) it's absolutely perfect. Not to mention the sweet spots are pretty any combination of EQ settings on the lead channel. Granted, the EQ isn't very responsive but I'd rather that than the Cobra which was way too responsive and therefore ended up sounding dreadful most of the time.
> 
> 6505+ for me is almost the perfect amp.


 
Thanks dude.

Its funny because all of the review vids I have seen seem very fizzy which confirms what you're saying.

I think one of the main things I like about my 6505 is the ease of use, doesn't take ages dialing in. I hated my Triple xxx (I mean loathed) with the active EQ it came down to tweeking it so subtly to get a decent sound from it and after a year of messing about with it I traded it for my 6505.

P.s got a Bad Monkey to try with my 6505 at practice this week and dug out my old sonic maximiser that I've not yet tried with the 6505.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 23, 2012)

I love how my Cobra sounds. Very brutal, and cuts thru like a knife. My bandmate has a Mesa Triaxis/2:90... he plays way louder than me but I'm still destroying his sound. 

The problem with the cobra is that it is very picky about cabinets, and the EQ is too responsive. That's why I've ordered a 5150 III mini for live situations - easier to carry, good with any cab and easy to dial in.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2012)

Underworld said:


> I love how my Cobra sounds. Very brutal, and cuts thru like a knife. My bandmate has a Mesa Triaxis/2:90... he plays way louder than me but I'm still destroying his sound.
> 
> The problem with the cobra is that it is very picky about cabinets, and the EQ is too responsive. That's why I've ordered a 5150 III mini for live situations - easier to carry, good with any cab and easy to dial in.



I should add that I only ever heard my Cobra through the matching Cobra cab, I never got to try it through anything else so I haven't written it off completely


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 23, 2012)

For price difference, and availability
the 6505 would be a better choice

but i had a friend who sold his cobra to get a 6505, and was so utterly dissapointed with it, he got his back

plus the clean channel on the cobra is awesome

but if you're looking along those lines, why not go with a bugera trirec or 6262?


----------



## groph (Jan 23, 2012)

I have actually played a 5150, not a Cobra. However, going by clips alone, the Cobra is up there with the best metal tones I've ever heard. The other amps in that list are : 5150, JCM 800, and Mesa Rectifiers.

From what I know the Cobra is ungodly expensive and I think I heard rumors of poor build quality? However they sound fucking amazing and they apparently have incredible cleans as well. Personally, I'd still go with the 6505 since that series of amps is basically my favorite ever.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jan 23, 2012)

Cobra fizzy? How are you guys running them?
I used the cobra crunch channel boosted for years, cuts through like a fucking knife and i miss it everyday since i sold it! (jumped on the axe fx wagon)
The trick i found with the cobra was having the Preamp volume really high (around 3 o'clock) and use the master for levels.
Obviously back off the gain to around 10-11 o'clock and keep the rest of the EQ around noon.
I also had mine paired with the Cobra cab with greenbacks.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 23, 2012)

6505 is THE metalcore amp.

Pair it with a Mesa Recto cab and add a Maxon OD808 and you will have what is known as the "go-to-rig" for metalcore.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 23, 2012)

I hear it was something like the 3rd version of the cobra was the turn that made cobras go to shit...? the ones before that are AWESOME.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jan 24, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> I hear it was something like the 3rd version of the cobra was the turn that made cobras go to shit...? the ones before that are AWESOME.



hmm thats interesting man, i had the original V1 (without external bias)


----------



## petereanima (Jan 24, 2012)

I disliked the Cobra Lead Channel. Boosted Crunch Channel on the Cobra is where the awesomeness is. Brutal.


----------



## dbuk01 (Jan 24, 2012)

The cobra definitely cuts through live...I used one for about a year or so but found it to become increasingly unreliable after touring it and gigging it even though well looked after/hardcased. So I sold it in the end and now have an Invader under Engl endorsement and couldn't be happier!

I think the Cobra is an acquired taste and for me it just wasn't versatile enough + it was basically the 'noisiest' amp I've ever used in my life which I wasn't a fan of.

Other negatives include it appearing to have bad shielding in the head somewhere because on several occasions it picked up hum from electronics on stage/in venues and was literally not able to be used even with noise gating......so not a fan personally but I'm sure plenty of others will disagree with me so to each his own!


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jan 25, 2012)

dbuk01 said:


> The cobra definitely cuts through live...I used one for about a year or so but found it to become increasingly unreliable after touring it and gigging it even though well looked after/hardcased. So I sold it in the end and now have an Invader under Engl endorsement and couldn't be happier!
> 
> I think the Cobra is an acquired taste and for me it just wasn't versatile enough + it was basically the 'noisiest' amp I've ever used in my life which I wasn't a fan of.
> 
> Other negatives include it appearing to have bad shielding in the head somewhere because on several occasions it picked up hum from electronics on stage/in venues and was literally not able to be used even with noise gating......so not a fan personally but I'm sure plenty of others will disagree with me so to each his own!


 
Greetings from a fellow south westerner


----------



## pantera95 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used a cobra for about a year now. About 60% of that time it's been up for sale... That says a lot.
As soon as I took it to practise I new it wasn't really the tone i was after. It didn't cut well, it was super fizzy and too much ugly low end (the type that sounds horrible).I replaced it with an axe fx and wow what a change in my tone. I still have the framus, but obviously it see's no use now. 
As some people said before it previous posts, it has a few "sweet spots" so to speak. But when they aren't dialled in, it sounds like a 6505 with the mids scooped and the bass on 10 
The clean channel is decent, but I found that at loud volumes it started to break up a bit to much. So if your after that crystal clear cleans then you won't be more satisfied than you would be with the 6505 (in my opinion)
Sure the cobra is a great sounding beast, and maybe it's just my bad experience with the amp but, for the price, you could look into some other nice amps.
I wouldn't say myself that the 6505 is a "better" amp, but I would definitely research a few more options. Especially on the used market.


----------



## dbuk01 (Jan 26, 2012)

markbolwell54 said:


> Greetings from a fellow south westerner



Greetings dude!

Do you play in a band at all?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well you could have this:





or these:











Hmmm... I'd go with three EVH 5150 III . 

If you go with the Peavey 5150 get it modded by FJA and it will rival many boutique amps IMO --> 5150

As far as 5150 vs 5150 II vs 5150 III it's all subjective (I've owned them all and prefer the new EVH 5150 III). Try a 5150 III before you buy anything else... and if you aren't playing large shows the "mini" 50W head is more than enough and only $999 (other than that no diff between this and $1700 100W version).


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jan 26, 2012)

dbuk01 said:


> Greetings dude!
> 
> Do you play in a band at all?


 
Yeah im in a band mate, still writting at the mo.


----------



## KAMI (Jan 26, 2012)

pay a little more and get an engl savage or powerball


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 26, 2012)

If you're playing metalcore you can't go wrong with a 5150 or one of its various derivatives. Er...well actually you can play most metal genres with a 5150, the downside is so many people play them it's a bit generic.
Plus, tech support and parts will be more easily available, too.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually already have the 6505, i was just debating if I should get shot of it for a Framus Cobra. Thats really what the thread was intended for.


----------



## blackrobedone (Jan 27, 2012)

When amps are fizzy a lot of times the presence is up too high. Sometimes 'too high' is relative to the amp - for example, a Krank amp with the presence on 1 is too high! I can see people strongly going with one or the other. But am I the only one who thinks the 5150 is a better amp than the 6505? I know it's supposed to be the same thing, but I really didn't dig the 6505+ compared to my 5150 II. The 5150 II was great but I had issues with it crapping out on me every 6 months.

Anyways, a lot of youtube videos are from the bedroom at low volume. Every tube amp sounds like crap like that. I really liked the Bulb Premier Guitar Shootout tone from the Cobra. A lot better than the 6505 demo they did. Check that out before you decide.

BTW, last time I checked a Cobra didn't cost 3x the EVH III. Used values are about the same. ???


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

blackrobedone said:


> When amps are fizzy a lot of times the presence is up too high. Sometimes 'too high' is relative to the amp - for example, a Krank amp with the presence on 1 is too high! I can see people strongly going with one or the other.


 
The Peavey 5150/6505 are notoriously fizzy sounding amps in general. (Most of the mods out there are designed to clean this up) 



blackrobedone said:


> But am I the only one who thinks the 5150 is a better amp than the 6505? I know it's supposed to be the same thing, but I really didn't dig the 6505+ compared to my 5150 II.


 
It's all subjective... just like sound EVH fans love DLR and some love Van Hagar... Not including the Korean made 112 version, the rest are/were all made in Meridian, MS and there are subtle differences.

The 6505+ is the same as the 6505 but with an extra 12AX7 tube for more gain (hence the +). The 5150 II became the 6505+ when EVH left (same). The original 5150 is the same as 6505, and the 5150 2x12 combo = 6505 2x12 combo. [And the only difference between the original block letter 5150 and script was a stock tube change due to supply issues.]

The EVH brand 5150-III is "new" and designed/built by Fender Mexico. I'm sure they reverse engineered a 5150 and took what they wanted from it and improved what they thought needed improvement. IMO it is the best of the bunch because it has the more brutal distortion of the 5150-II but the smoother punch with less hiss from an original 5150... plus it's 3 channels and has a MUCH BETTER clean channel. Only complaint is no stock depth control (there are already mods). 

But... these amps can be easily and cheaply modded. The stock sheffield paper speakers are piss and if you have a combo it is a must fix. Changing tubes over the years greatly changes the characteristics too. Hence, your 5150-II doesnt sound the same as your 6505+, when it "should".



blackrobedone said:


> BTW, last time I checked a Cobra didn't cost 3x the EVH III. Used values are about the same. ???


 
I was just comapring new vs new. 

I honestly dont know what the market is for used Framus, but hell if it's the same I'm hearing good things about them from you guys...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Voodoo modded 5150-II (6505+)...




FJA modded EVH 5150-III


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Jan 27, 2012)

I gotta agree w/ the 5150 choice brohammer. I've owned one for 5 years now and play anything and everything from The Police to DEP, and have had almost no issues whatsoever. I will go ahead and say that I have 0 Framus experience...but from what I've heard from ppl that do is: Cobra = Rectifier on crack, very fizzy if you're not careful and as mentioned before, one of the most cab-picky amps in existence. You might wanna take a looksee at the Dragon tho. Supposed to have much more of a tonal pallette (sp?) and can get into Cobra territory w/ a boost.


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 27, 2012)

Boosted Cobra was shit. Sounded better un-boosted.


----------



## skeeballcore (Aug 9, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## Dead-Pan (Aug 9, 2014)

Cobra clean channel is simply awesome. Best I have heard period, such punch clarity and detail, wow. Crunch is good but not too versatile and has a modern feel to it that can't be shaken. Lead is very modern and one directional, hard to do anything other than what it does. I had the newer version so not sure about the older.

6505/5150 is another amp you just have to love to get along with. Wasn't versatile enough for me but did good at what it does. Clean channel is terrible.

Of course this is all my experience and opinion.


----------

